# [3.5]Psionics in the Adventure: suggestions?



## Herzog (Sep 19, 2010)

I've just finished the character-making session and given the introductions to the players on how and why they will meet for the first part of the first adventure.

The session brought up some issues, like 'which gods are there' but I've already found some interesting suggestions here on this forum.

One issue I can't find an answer to is this:
The module suggests to use psionic abilities for kathor and Crystin instead of sorcerer levels when using Psionics. Since one of the characters is a psion, I'm intending to do just that.

However, I have no idea how to go about it. Has anyone done conversions to psionic abilities? Which abilities did you give them? How may PP did they receive? and what manifester level should they have?

Any input appreciated, because I really have no idea where to start.


----------



## Sorry_Charry (Sep 19, 2010)

H,

I'm also running the 3.5 WotBS. In my campaign, I've kind of house-ruled that psionics didn't really exist until the emergence of the Trillith into the waking world. Nothing changes 'stat-wise' for psionic characters, mind you, it's just for flavor.

I restatted Kathor and Crystin as a wilder and a psion (seer) respectively. I've attached their statblocks below.

Hope this helps.

Best,
SB

EDIT - As an afterthought... I should add that, since they were going to be NPCs, I cannot guarantee that Kathor and Crystin are 'street legal'.  I'm pretty sure they are, but the usual fine-tooth comb was not used in checking their stats.


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 20, 2010)

IMC (see sig) I gave CR 3 Kathor the abilities of a level 1 psion, with force screen and offensive precognition. I was just shooting for a similar increase to his fighting ability using psionic powers.


----------



## Herzog (Sep 20, 2010)

Let me start by appreciating the suggestions.

That said, the suggested replacements seem rather underpowered to me in comparison with the sorcerer equivalents.

The +1 to attack seems rather minimal when compared to the +20 of true strike (even with the Arcane Spell Failure chance) and the number of times it can be used is also rather low.

If I'm not mistaken, psions get a bonus feat, so a feat giving extra power points might be in order.

Alternatively, I could just add PP 'because', although I still think a bigger bonus to attack would be appropriate (don't know if there is a psionic power that gives that though)

I'm assuming you have used these changes in a game, how did you experience the power addition from the psionic abilities?


----------

